# Kindle Screensaver Hack Issue



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an international Kindle 2 and applied the hack from Charles' site and followed his instructions. It created the right folder and settings says SSi .01. I added Kindle and Nook screensavers and tried resetting and restarting and none of the screensavers I added are showing up. All of the old ones show up.

Do I need to apply the hack again to add new screensavers?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, the old ones will still be there unless you deleted them.  So maybe it just hasn't cycled to the new ones yet?  If that's not the case, I would try to delete some of the old ones, restart again, and see if the ones you deleted are gone.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I've cycled a few times and it keeps showing all of the old images. How do I know if I used the latest version of the hack?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

jonathanbloom said:


> I have an international Kindle 2 and applied the hack from Charles' site and followed his instructions. It created the right folder and settings says SSi .01.


Sounds good so far.



> I added Kindle and Nook screensavers and tried resetting and restarting...


Just to make sure here, hopefully you only did a "restart" and not a "reset to factory settings"? The term "reset" often gets used around here when what is meant is a restart (Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart Kindle), but you do *not* want to do a "*Reset* to Factory Settings".



jonathanbloom said:


> I've cycled a few times and it keeps showing all of the old images. How do I know if I used the latest version of the hack?


I don't believe the "SSi" part of the firmware version display would be there unless the correct screen-saver hack was applied.


----------



## jonathanbloom (Mar 12, 2010)

I realized my issue: The kindle goes through your screensavers in the order they are in the folder. After I found this out I started seeing my custom images.

*Edit:* I also then decided to put my images through a renaming program on my mac and randomized the screensavers. Now it'll show up in the order it is in the folder, but will feel random. I can then redo the sort every once in a while.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jonathanbloom said:


> *Edit:* I also then decided to put my images through a renaming program on my mac and randomized the screensavers. Now it'll show up in the order it is in the folder, but will feel random. I can then redo the sort every once in a while.


Cool idea!


----------

